# Dog mom from VA



## Lunax36x (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello! Dog mom here to a beautiful Golden Retriever and a Samoyed. My golden currently has a rare cancer called Histiocytic Sarcoma. Has anyone else dealt with this before?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome! 

I'm sorry to hear about your Golden's cancer, I don't have any experience with it so I can't offer any help. 

I moved your thread into the Cancer section, you should get more views and replies.


----------



## Lunax36x (Dec 26, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your Golden's cancer, I don't have any experience with it so I can't offer any help.
> 
> I moved your thread into the Cancer section, you should get more views and replies.


Thank you so much


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

I'm so sorry you and your golden are going through this. Yes, I've had two goldens who have been diagnosed with Histiocytic Sarcoma. The first one was diagnosed at 10 yrs. old. We had his spleen removed and he lived 4 more months. The second one was diagnosed at almost 13 yrs. old. We had her spleen removed and she died 2 days later...

We were told it was a rare cancer in Goldens, but common in Bernese Mountain Dogs...

This is the pedigree of my first golden with it: Pedigree: Am CH Sherwood's Tullamore Dew CDX JH NAP NJP WC VCX CGC OS
This is the pedigree of my second golden with it: Pedigree: Am. CH. Runnymede Miss America CGC

I wish I had advice as far as treating it, but it's a horrible fast growing cancer. Make everyday extra special for your golden with his/her favorite outings, food, toys and your love... 

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lunax36x (Dec 26, 2021)

kjengold said:


> I'm so sorry you and your golden are going through this. Yes, I've had two goldens who have been diagnosed with Histiocytic Sarcoma. The first one was diagnosed at 10 yrs. old. We had his spleen removed and he lived 4 more months. The second one was diagnosed at almost 13 yrs. old. We had her spleen removed and she died 2 days later...
> 
> We were told it was a rare cancer in Goldens, but common in Bernese Mountain Dogs...
> 
> ...


 Our girl has it in her spleen and skin and is on her third round of chemo. She show’s energetic for now but is barely eating. It’s so scary 😢 

I’m so sorry about your pups. It’s really a terrible club to be in.


----------

